# Trouble Importing New Web Galleries



## EChid (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello all, 
I am trying to import new and more interesting web galleries in but I'm having trouble with it for some reason. 

I have Lightroom version 1.4, and I created a folder called Web Galleries in the Lightroom folder (according to instructions found online). Within each there is a folder with the name of the web gallery and within that the files that I had downloaded. However, for some reason, nothing new is showing up in Lightroom under "Gallery" when I restart. 

Any idea what could be going on?


----------



## BobH (Apr 25, 2008)

EChid said:


> I have Lightroom version 1.4, and I created a folder called Web Galleries in the Lightroom folder (according to instructions found online)...


 
The fact you say you created the folder makes me wonder if you were in the right location. The folder should have already been there, with the default web galleries that Lightroom has included. 

You'll find a good installation tutorial at "the turning gate" (and some of the best web templates around). Check it out at http://theturninggate.net/blog/adobe-lightroom-web-gallery-installation

Double check the paths, I suspect you may have put the files in the wrong location. They go in the "application data" (or similiar, depending on your OS) directory, not the main lightroom directory.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 25, 2008)

Just 'me too-ing' Bob's response.

You don't say whether Mac or PC / specific OS. But, if you've created a 
Web Galleries folder where your LR catalogs live, it's in the wrong place.

I'll footnote Victoria B, and use one of her references:

Look here:

Windows XP - Documents and Settings/[username]/Application Data/Adobe/Lightroom/...

Windows Vista - Users/[username]/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/...

Mac OS X - [username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/... 

These may be hidden folders on some systems, which you may need to set Folder Options to 'Show Hidden'(or type the folder path into the address bar).


----------



## EChid (Apr 26, 2008)

That was exactly the problem. It turns out that there are several instances of the folder "Lightroom" and I was in the wrong one. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

